# 10x36 Rockwell metal lathe - $700 (Seattle Area)



## Nogoingback (Aug 31, 2020)

10x36 rockwell metal lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

clean lathe. does have 2 gears in quick change need replaced for cutting threads. due to covid you...



					seattle.craigslist.org


----------

